# سقوط عماره بـ"المنشية "بشارع النصر مكونة من 11 طابق



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

سقوط عمارة بالمنشية بالاسكندرية على اربع منازل 



​
 


سقوط عماره بـ"المنشية "بشارع النصر مكونة من 11 طابق

على اربع منازل مما ادى إلى وجود ضحايا تحت الأنقاض

و حاله من الفزع تسود المنطقه .



حارة البطارية امام حارة اليهود و الست نعيمه 
​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

*انهيار عمارة المنشية , ضحايا  عمارة المنشية , انهيار عقار بالمنشية*

​
*ضحايا **عمارة **المنشية **, **انهيار **عقار **بالمنشية

عاجل : سقوط عماره بـ"المنشيه" على اربع منازل بشارع النصر مما ادى إلى وجود **ضحايا **تحت الأنقاض و حاله من  الفزع تسود المنطقه 

**ﺍﻷﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﺔ :ﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻓﻮﺯﻱ
ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻔﺮ ﻓﺮﺳﻴﺲ ، ﻭﺟﺪﺕ  ﺣﻴﺔ
ﺗﺤﺖ ﻋﻘﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﺔ ,, ﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺃﺧﻮﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺷﻴﻤﺎﺀ ﻭ ﺇﻳﻤﺎﻥ  ﻭ
ﺃﻣﻬﺎ ﻋﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻭ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻫﺎ ﺃﻭﺻﻠﻬﻢ
ﻟﻠﻌﻘﺎﺭ ﺛﻢ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻜﻔﺮ ﻓﺮﺳﻴﺲ

**




*

​*ضحايا  عمارة المنشية , انهيار عقار بالمنشية
*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2012)

سترك يارب
ربنا يرحم الاموات و ينجى الاحياء ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

الاسكندرية| تم هدم المنزل الموازى للعقار المنهار والحفار مازال يرفع الانقاض وسط حراسات مشددة من الجيش والشرطة



​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

انهار عقار جديد بشارع النصر بمنطقة الجمرك بغرب الاسكندرية فوق 3 عقارات ومخبز بلدى مما أدى الى انهيارها و سقوط العديد من الضحايا تحت الانقاض.



كان اللواء خالد غرابة مدير أمن الاسكندرية قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد محمد هندى وكيل مباحث غرب يفيد انهيار عقار بشارع النصر انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية وسيارات الإسعاف .

وانتقل الرائد أحمد دويدار والرائد أحمد البدرى بمباحث المنشية لمكان الواقعة . وتبين بفحص العقار ان العقار ذا الـ 11 طابقا بناء جديد ونظرا لضيق الشارع وصعوبة دخول سيارات الاسعاف مازال الضحايا تحت الانقاض وتتعثر السيارات فى الدخول لانقاذهم.



وأكدت التحريات ان العقار المنهار به مخالفات بناء تسببت فى انهياره وسقوطه على 3 عقارات مجاورة والمخبز الكائن أسفل العقار ، ومازال رجال الحماية المدنية يحاولون الدخول لإنقاذ الضحايا.​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

​*مرسي يتابع حادث إنهيار 3 عقارات بالإسكندرية.. ويصدر تعليماته لكل الأجهزة بالتحرك الفوري





أصدر الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية تعليمات لكل أجهزة الدولة بضرورة التحرك الفوري للتعامل مع حادث انهيار عقار بالإسكندرية، وما تبعه من انهيار عقارين مجاورين.

ويتابع سيادة الرئيس على مدار الساعة تطورات الحادث، حيث اتصل بالسيد رئيس الوزراء لتكليفه بتحريك كل المسئولين لسرعة رفع الأنقاض وانقاذ الضحايا، وتقييم الموقف، وتم إيفاد الدكتور محمد عطية وزير الحكم المحلي للتواجد مع محافظ الإسكندرية ومدير الأمن وقادة البحرية والمنطقة العسكرية الشمالية، للعمل على رفع الأنقاض ونقل الجرحى والمصابين وإيواء المضارين من خلال غرفة عمليات دائمة، كما وجه سيادته بضرورة محاسبة المخالفين للقوانين والمتسببين في الحادث فورًا.​*​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

الاسكندرية | عاجل : استغاثة اهالى منطقة المنشية بأصحاب اللوادر و السيارات النقل للتوجه الى مكان الحادث للمساعده فى رفع الأنقاض عن السكان الموجودين اسفل العقارات



​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

الاسكندرية| قوات من سلاح المهندسين تساعد فى عملية فتح انفاق لخروج المواطنين اسفل العقار المنهار منذ 6 ساعات وحتي الان والاتصالات مستمرة بينهم وبين ذويهم بعيداً عن موقع الحادث



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*ياساتر يارب
ربنا يرحمنا ويعديها علي خير
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

*ادى اخرة طمع وجشع ملاك العمائر*
*تعلية بدون رخص او اهمال فى مواد البناء*
*والضحايا من الغلابة اللى ملهمش ذنب*
*وفين مهندسين الحى والفحص الدورى*
*للعمائر لمعرفة مدى صلاحيتها*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ادى اخرة طمع وجشع ملاك العمائر*
> *تعلية بدون رخص او اهمال فى مواد البناء*
> *والضحايا من الغلابة اللى ملهمش ذنب*
> *وفين مهندسين الحى والفحص الدورى*
> *للعمائر لمعرفة مدى صلاحيتها*​



*ديه 11 دور يا ياسر

تعال إتفرج على إسكندرية دلوقتى

العمارات الجديدة كلها أكتر من 15 دور

من ناحية المسئولين ....ما فيش مسئولين خالص ( هى ديه المصيبة الأولى ) 

بس فيه مشكلة فى الناس نفسهم

يعنى يا ياسر لما تيجى تشترى شقة فى الدور ال11 مثلا 

و لا قيته مش مترخص ......ح تشترى و لا لأة ؟؟؟

طبعا ح تقول لأة ؟؟؟

طيب ليه الناس بتشترى فى الأدوار اللى مش مترخصة ليه ليه ؟؟؟

هى ديه المصيبة الثانية ؟؟؟​*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

> طيب ليه الناس بتشترى فى الأدوار اللى مش مترخصة ليه ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> هى ديه المصيبة الثانية ؟؟؟


لان الاسعار فوق بتكون اقل كتيير
وللاسف ممكن تكون العماره مكتوبة  بأسم واحد غلبان بياخد قرشين علشان يكون هو متصدر فى اى قضايا
والمالك الاصلى بيخلع منها فا ده اللى بيديله الفرصة انه يهمل فى مواد البناء​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hLYazphnK4c&feature[/YOUTUBE]


 [YOUTUBE]ClAkO7dlx_M&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يرحم
مسلسل الاهمال مازال مستمر ولا نتيجة حتىالان لتغير الوضع اوحتى جزء منة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2012)

انهيار العمارات دليل على خراب الذمم الكل يبنى ويبع تمليك ويهرب بدون اى مواصفات هندسية المهم الهبر والجرى


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2012)

هذا المحتوى من


​*الصحة: انتشال 10 جثث و5 مصابين فى حادث انهيار عقارات الاسكندرية *



*                                الاحد,15 يوليو , 2012 -11:16 00*

القاهرة - (أ ش أ):

أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان اليوم الأحد، عن انتشال 10 جثث من تحت انقاض حادث انهيار أربعة عقارات بمحافظة الاسكندرية، كما تم استخراج 5 مصابين من تحت الأنقاض حتى الآن، وجارى البحث عن مفقودين.
وصرح الدكتور أحمد الانصارى نائب رئيس هيئة اسعاف مصر، بأنه تم نقل الجثث إلى مشرحة كوم الدكة بالاسكندرية وهي تحت تصرف النيابة العامة، مشيرا الى أنه تم تحويل 3 مصابين إلى المستشفى الاميرى بالاسكندرية، ومصاب واحد إلى مستشفى رأس التين، موضحا أن إصابتهم تتراوح ما بين كسور وجروح وكدمات بالجسم واختناق، وقامت الفرق الطبية بالمستشفى بعمل الفحوصات والاشعات والتحاليل اللازمة لهم.

وأضاف ''الأنصاري'' أنه تم إسعاف مصاب واحد فى مكان الحادث من خلال فرق المسعفين العاملة على سيارات الاسعاف المتمركزة بالقرب من مكان انهيار العمارات.
وكان عقار مكون من 11 طابقا بالاسكندرية قد انهار عصر أمس السبت فوق 3 عقارات مجاورة له، ومازالت قوات الدفاع المدنى تقوم برفع الانقاض والبحث عن اية اشخاص مصابين


​


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

*بركاتك مستر مرسي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*كتييييييييير انتهزوا فوضى الثوره وبنوا مُخالف وعلوا ادوار عمايرهم ويلا فرصه بقى مفيش امن ولا حكومه فاضيه تحاسب وتعاقب وتفتش وراهم
للاسف الحادث ده هيتكرر كتييييييير الفتره الجايه اسكندريه وحدها فيها حوالى 65 الف عقار مخالف 
ربنا يرحمنا ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة، عن ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة بعقار الإسكندرية إلى 14 حالة، وتم نقل الجثث لمشرحة الإسعاف بكوم الدكه، كما تم نقل عدد 7 مصابين إلى المستشفيات المختلفة، حيث تم نقل عدد 4 مصابين من المستشفى الميرى إلى المستشفى الجامعى بالمحافظة.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلنت وزارة الصحة، عن ارتفاع عدد حالات الوفاة بعقار الإسكندرية إلى 14 حالة، وتم نقل الجثث لمشرحة الإسعاف بكوم الدكه، كما تم نقل عدد 7 مصابين إلى المستشفيات المختلفة، حيث تم نقل عدد 4 مصابين من المستشفى الميرى إلى المستشفى الجامعى بالمحافظة.*



*أول مرة أعرف 

إن 

المستشفى الميرى حاجة 

و 
المستشفى الجامعى حاجة تانية

اللى أعرفه إن الاتنين واحد

لأن إسمها المستشفى الاميرى الجامعى​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يوليو 2012)

الله يرحم الموتى ويغفر لهم .. ويشفى الجرحى..


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة اليوم الاثنين عن أن حصيلة أحداث انهيارات منازل الإسكندرية بلغت حتى الآن 19 حالة وفاة، و7 اصابات *


----------

